# idumped miui alpha



## idumpedWebOS (Nov 23, 2011)

Ported miui to thunderbolt. Very new to rom porting so haven't figured out data or audio playback. HoweverRom boots, can conect to wifi, take pictures and read internal and external memory. I posted this here instead of development section because I don't wana supply a download link unless someone actually wants to try another dataless rom... so if I get some feed back ill post link tomarrow.

Details: miui 2.1.20 miui.us
Android 2.3.7
Full credits will be posted with download link if anyone is interested. This thread was posted from this rom


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Cool might wanna get with vicious and see if hell offer some assistance. He's got miui working for the bolt

I'm with the dude next to you


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

Always like trying new things. Feel free to post it up.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

this should be moved to the developer section.  good luck bro


----------



## idumpedWebOS (Nov 23, 2011)

Vicious has reposted a thunderbolt miui rom on his official site. I'm gonna try to contact him about using his build to maintain updated builds for the TB. His build is 1.12 and newest so 2.1 so if ya want a fully functional miui build until I start posting updates go to his official site


----------



## idumpedWebOS (Nov 23, 2011)

Abandoned for now, check out dv's work he hasn't stopped thunderbolt development. I was under the impression no one was working on miui when I started this port


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

idumpedWebOS said:


> Abandoned for now, check out dv's work he hasn't stopped thunderbolt development. I was under the impression no one was working on miui when I started this port


I still wouldn't give up. If you want to make a miui rom. I say go for it. We love to have more options to try . DV may still work on miui but he don't post the bolt version on here.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah, its awesome the more options the better and who knows everyone brings different things to the table, but if its something you want to persue go for it, especially if you enjoy it. Plus I think DV really wants to persue MIUI v4 instead of GB so I'd talk to him about it he's really easy to talk to either hit him up on twitter or his g-talk. Unless you've already talked to him but I really suggest contacting him before giving up, if anything he's always open for collaboration and helping people.

Sent from my MIUI SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

Thunderstick is looking for help over at XDA. He has data working but is dealing with some SMS problems.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Lol...love the OP's name and im sure your rom will be welcomed here.


----------

